# Series 2 RS Turbo



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello all,

last weekend i had the pleasure of cleaning a mate of mines RS Turbo. Thought it was worthy of a thread so here goes!

Products used were:

2BM
Dodo Born to be mild
Dodo Yeti wash mitt
Blackmax Pre wax glaze
Autoglym HD Wax
Valet Pro ph neutral snow foam
Bilberry Wheel cleaner
Various brushes
Menzerna Power gloss 
Many MF clothes
Auto Engine and machine cleaner
(thats about it i think!)

Here goes with the pics (he's ok with having his plate on here)

Before




































Washing









































































After 2BM
































































Under the Bonnet Time!




























After the pre-wax treatment














































Wax Time!



















After the first coat of wax




























After the Second coat





































Underneath




























Hello air filter!!










Finished engine bay




























Then Finally, show pictures 
































































The End!!

Sorry for the loads of pics but i couldnt choose which ones to keep so just put them all in!!!

Cheers

Jonny


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

that's perfect :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks nice, no tyre dressing?


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Old skool turbo :thumb:


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Good work but car isn't my cup of tea.. Think the back bumper looks the bees but the front is a bit to in your face


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks nice, no tyre dressing?


He hates shiny tyres so just cleaned them


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

TIODGE said:


> Good work but car isn't my cup of tea.. Think the back bumper looks the bees but the front is a bit to in your face


Yeah its a clio rear diffuser  the front is very angry haha


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Impressively clean but older cars shouldn't have modern day styling features - such as the rear bumper and red pin stripe on the wheels.


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

the rear is awesome suits the diffuser soooooooo well but as said earlier front a bit angry for me . Good clean too!!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

lovely example superb work.how much power is that one pushing out?


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Its only running about 8psi at the minute because its still being run in but when thats sorted it will be around 210bhp i think my mate said.


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

I remember this from Performance Ford. Serious machine and a great job.


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks awesome.

Ant695


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

lovely rs


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Really nice...great reflections..


----------



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

awesome car, had loads of these "back in the day" and cossies, LOVE that rear bumper mate, mint!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job and nice finish. Loving some of the "old school" cars on here at the minute. Makes me want to go back to my youth!


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. And that is one trick rear bumper.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments  i'll make sure he hears all the feedback :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

A stunning old skool ford, lovely work matey.


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice work mate, saw this car at Santa pod as was with Jim, the owner of the Mk5 Escort with RsTurbo engine 2 cars up from this one in the 4th pic from the bottom.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah i know which one u mean, its the mk5 with the mk6 back end if im right in saying so?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Love these cars. nice job. :thumb:


----------



## andymoss (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work and nice to see an older car in such top condition. It has to be dry use only I presume?
The rear diffuser integrates superbly on the car but the exhaust seemed a bit small or is that because I almost expect a big boy racer tailpipe?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

very good work, but not really my cup o'tea, them mirros are ridiculous tho


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

andymoss said:


> Great work and nice to see an older car in such top condition. It has to be dry use only I presume?
> The rear diffuser integrates superbly on the car but the exhaust seemed a bit small or is that because I almost expect a big boy racer tailpipe?


I thinks its a 3" pipe mate hidden away  and its not just dry use as most would expect it just dont come out much!! Did 800 mile last year if im right haha


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> very good work, but not really my cup o'tea, them mirros are ridiculous tho


Yeah, you cant seem anything out of them haha hand made one of a kind wing mirrors though!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice 
look forward to your wheel thread.

baby not pooping at the moment!!!!


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Fantastic work. Front end treatment is not to my liking but I like everything else, rear included.
210bhp should make something like that shift very well indeed because they don't weigh three tons like moderns.
Modern cars need 100bhp just to shift their heavy fat arses.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Good work on a nice motor!


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Great work mate really good job - just such a shame so many classic fords met with the same modified max power look - that bad boy bonnet is just sacrilegious


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Good cleann and love mk4 escorts


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w96/jonnysmith88/weekend 9th april 2011/IMG_0440.jpg

that clio diffuser looks superb.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

the effort and work gone into this can be appreciated but..... IMO your mate has ruined a classic car


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't really like post mk2 Escorts, but that is one fine looking car  Looks to be in very good condition, and an individual take on what is considered a classic model.

10/10


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice motor


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

that is stunning for a 23 year old motor chum


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and keep em comin!  

It each to their own of course! If people cars werent like that then they would be boring!


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

PTAV said:


> Very nice
> look forward to your wheel thread.
> 
> baby not pooping at the moment!!!!


Completely forgot to take during photo's of the calipers!!  was too excited to get them painted haha. Will post and afters thread once wheels have been done 

Hope everything ok with the baby!!  im sure she'll be poopin like a good'n soon enough haha


----------



## Buxton (Apr 2, 2011)

GrEyHoUnD said:


> Yeah its a clio rear diffuser  the front is very angry haha


I was thinking that diffuser looks familiar 

Good job mate! Definitely looks angry!


----------

